
Twitter Fails Macworld Keynote Test - theoneill
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/15/twitter-fails-macworld-keynote-test/
======
pius
Cue the Chicken Littles:

"ZOMG! I told you Rails doesn't scale -- back to PHP for me!"

~~~
irrelative
I certainly wouldn't blame this on anyone but twitter. Twitter has probably
the highest popularity/uptime ratio in the web 2.0 industry.

The site is routinely down during regular hours -- it was just a matter of
time until they went down during a high profile event.

~~~
michaelneale
Is it still a rails app? just seems silly to take a message, store it in a
database, and then read it out again almost instantly (and over time there is
no point to even have it in a database).

Bizarre use of rails.

~~~
henning
The data they store is so simple and non-relational that they should be making
heavy use of memcached and/or BerkeleyDB and/or flat files and/or something
else extremely fast and simple.

